# Tri Tip (well done experiment)



## alraje (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok everyone...1st post and 1st pics. Smoked a Tri Tip tonight and decided to try a little experiment.  Sounds a little crazy but here goes...My family likes there meat on the done side, not burnt mind you but done like...160 done! So my challenge, cook a Tri tip to 160 and still keep it tender and moist. Here's what I did.

3.5 lb tip, nothing special. Standard market fare. Got it home, trimmed it ( excess)
injected w beef stock and used a Texas (salt and pepper) dry rub after rubbing down w Olive oil. Wrapped and left in fridge overnight. Next day in the smoker at 225 until 147 basted a couple of times w broth. At 147 pulled and did a reverse sear on grill at 4 min per side. Final temp 158. Rest for 30 min and cut thin across the grain.

I know there are a million ways and thoughts as how to do tip but let me tell you this allowed me to finish close to well done, maintIn plenty of moisture and pull apart tenderness.













image.jpg



__ alraje
__ Nov 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ alraje
__ Nov 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ alraje
__ Nov 30, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice smoke man !  The beauty of the TBS is it's wide variety of applications !  There's no wrong or right way to smoke, as long as the end product is what YOU & YOURS enjoys !  

:beercheer:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 30, 2014)

I was wondering about the tenderness, Jeff . Haven't done one , but I didn't want to ruin a good piece of meat because SWMBO wants Well Done shoe leather...

Thanks for the look , and it looks Marvelous...


----------



## b-one (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## alraje (Nov 30, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I was wondering about the tenderness, Jeff . Haven't done one , but I didn't want to ruin a good piece of meat because SWMBO wants Well Done shoe leather...
> 
> Thanks for the look , and it looks Marvelous...



Was a little concerned myself as I like it a little more towards medium but I can tell you if you inject, raise the temp slow and baste a couple of times you won't go wrong. Finding a good cut of meat to start with helps too, or did in my case. I can't say for sure if the sear did anything but it sure didn't hurt it.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks edible to me.  Anything that doesn't turn out to be dog food is a success and if the majority of your group likes it, it's a win.


----------



## rshort (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks tender! I take tri tip to 160 all the time.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice 1st post and 1st pics!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Like others have said, if y'all were happy is was a successful smoke!  Good job and thanks for sharing it with us.

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oooops!  Replying to a two year old thread!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------

